# Uncle!!!!!



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok... I did some art for Uncle Mikey, some logos for his business. But in no way did I ever deserve what he gave me in return here... this is a bomb plain and simple. My humidors are completely devastated. I had take out cigars I cared less about and put them in boxes for now because all three humis are squished full. Thanks a ton Mikey!!! You are one generous mofo!!!
-eef


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

I've seen the artwork on his website ( http://www.mrbundles.com/ ) and it looks excellent! Just a bunch of nice folk being really cool with each other!
I like it! 

...nice hit too!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats eef, glad you got plenty of stuff to smoke!! 

Nice hit Uncle Mikey!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Must have been some good artwork. Enjoy those smokes.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice hit Uncle Mikey!!!!! Congrats Eff!!!! Those unbanded ones from Uncle Mikey are great smokes. I was gifted a couple from Altbeir while he was down here and I was planning to order some from him. LMK how that La Aroura Sapphire is cause I've been eyeballing one at one of the local shops..

Ron


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Holy crap!!
Thats a nice score.

Note to self: Learn how to draw.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Good people hitting up good people. Nice work Uncle Mikey!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, that's quite the bomb. Congrats Eef and wtg Uncle Mikey.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice bomb.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, we knew he was gonna hit ya but not that danged hard!! We would have had to warn you. WTG Uncle Mikey!!! You deserve it Eef!!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats a nice hit by Uncle Mikey!!!! You deserve it eef with that nice artwork of yours. WTG fellas!!!!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

That's definitely a BOMB Eef. I was looking at your artwork the other day in the cartoon gallery and I'm absolutely impressed. You're one talented Gorilla, dude!!!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Uncle Mikey assembled the hardware and gave the order (like a general ordering a seige attack). I loaded the ordinance (added a couple things) and fired off the salvo.

Enjoy


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

eef said:


> Ok... I did some art for Uncle Mikey, some logos for his business. But in no way did I ever deserve what he gave me in return here... this is a bomb plain and simple. My humidors are completely devastated. I had take out cigars I cared less about and put them in boxes for now because all three humis are squished full. Thanks a ton Mikey!!! You are one generous mofo!!!
> -eef


Worth every cigar. I've been toying with an idea for a logo for some time and eef made it happen. Really hope we get to meet soon it would be my privilege to shake your hand sir. mb


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Thurm15 said:


> Thats a nice hit by Uncle Mikey!!!! You deserve it eef with that nice artwork of yours. WTG fellas!!!!


Yes he did Thurm15 he certainly did. mb


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

That is really awesome to see - business done with a personal touch is dying in our culture. Nice work eef, and GREAT hit from Uncle Mikey.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn that's a nice bomb. Some good looking smokes there.


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

Good lord! Many more like that eef and you are going to have to build a walk in humi!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Well desrved eef, thats one hell of a bomb.
WTG UM, very generous and very well deserved.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JDO said:


> Holy crap!!
> Thats a nice score.
> 
> Note to self: Learn how to draw.


Oh yeah! :tpd:

That thing is right up there with one of Klugs hits.

Hmmm, doesn't that sound like an interesting war? Uncle Mikey VS Da Klugs?

Uncle Mikey may own a cigar shop... but I think I would still put my money on Dave. 

Congrats eef.... take that medicine like a man... you had it coming.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Franksmith said:


> Oh yeah! :tpd:
> 
> That thing is right up there with one of Klugs hits.
> 
> ...


Franksmith, I don't know who Da Klugs is but in the last two years I've sent over $35,000 worth of cigars to our troups overseas. Sure you want to put your money on Dave.  mb


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

My money would be on Uncle Mikey.

Dave has his nice "little" cabinet at home and at work, but UM has two large walk in rooms.
That and he is trained in combat, so dave would not stand a chance.

This should remain a cold war and let them keep their arsenal for personal enjoyment.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

uncle mikey said:


> Franksmith, I don't know who Da Klugs is but in the last two years I've sent over $35,000 worth of cigars to our troups overseas. Sure you want to put your money on Dave.  mb


Nice. All around nice. Good bombs Uncle Mikey! Very impressive artwork Eef!

The support of our troops (and cigars rank in the top 5 of their wants list I bet!!) is as strong a message and purpose as any I can think of. I salute you.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

uncle mikey said:


> Franksmith, I don't know who Da Klugs is but in the last two years I've sent over $35,000 worth of cigars to our troups overseas. Sure you want to put your money on Dave.  mb


You sir are a fine gentleman. We all make contributions in the areas we can.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Da Klugs said:


> You sir are a fine gentleman. We all make contributions in the areas we can.


Da Klugs, you generosity is not unknown to me. I've seen several of the bombs you have sent and for what it's worth, you do very well with them. I hope you enjoy sending them as much as I do. mb


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just to keep the laugh going on the just kidding around and virtual matchup...(and absolutely no dismissing of MB's fine deeds)

It's not about who has the most cigars but who has the most disposable income AND (most importantly) a refuse to lose attitude.

Dave is a psycho! 


BTW Mikey... mighty kind of you what you're doing for the troops... 

THANK YOU!!


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Franksmith said:


> Just to keep the laugh going on the just kidding around and virtual matchup...(and absolutely no dismissing of MB's fine deeds)
> 
> It's not about who has the most cigars but who has the most disposable income AND (most importantly) a refuse to lose attitude.
> 
> ...


Alright Franksmith, the gauntlet has been thrown down and I am up for the challange. I'll toss in my sister, a 1979 Krispy Kreem Canandar girl. Yes that's right....729 lbs of pure fun in a bikini. We ship her out to you via rail freight and all you need to do is have several bushels of parsnips, oats and feed corn plus a large lawn for her to graze during dinner. Then just apply 50 lbs of flour and have fun. LOL mb


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

WOW!!!

That bomb was so big, they felt it in Palm Springs, CA. I think it registered a 5.4 on the Richter Scale. I bet they think that was an earthquake they had yesterday. 

NICE BOMB.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

uncle mikey said:


> Alright Franksmith, the gauntlet has been thrown down and I am up for the challange. I'll toss in my sister, a 1979 Krispy Kreem Canandar girl. Yes that's right....729 lbs of pure fun in a bikini. We ship her out to you via rail freight and all you need to do is have several bushels of parsnips, oats and feed corn plus a large lawn for her to graze during dinner. Then just apply 50 lbs of flour and have fun. LOL mb


NO... PLEASE.... NO!!!

My city has a no livestock ordinance and if she eats my wifes tomato plants than I am in big trouble with the Misses.

This was one short war but I GIVE!


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Franksmith said:


> NO... PLEASE.... NO!!!
> 
> My city has a no livestock ordinance and if she eats my wifes tomato plants than I am in big trouble with the Misses.
> 
> This was one short war but I GIVE!


 :r 
Ok Frank, I called the B&O Railroad and cancled the freight car. Sissy is gonna be disappointed but I think she is off to do the Turkish Army this month. They have plenty of grazing room and no tomatos.  mb


----------

